# Skipper's Adventures - Week 6 Top Gun



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper's Adventures - Week 6
Top Gun

​*


----------



## svetlak (Aug 28, 2013)

Skippy really looks like he knows what he is doing!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Sargent Skippy coming to the Rescue he is protecting his Budgie Friends on TB you are a very brave boy.. Your adventures are sure getting exciting... What a wonderful experience you are on Skippy..

SKIPPY COMING TO THE RESCUE......


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

Skippy is now showing his versatility as he can fly with or without an airplane; now he is Captain Skippy, protecting the skies for all of us.Well done, Sir!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh wow....best one yet....Skippy looks more ferocious now than he did as a viking..."Maverick to gooseman....Let's get her in the air goose"......


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

No lamb roast I promise, you Top Gun you! My Terra has her eye on you, Lieutenant Skippy! 

I love this pic! Forget Tom Cruise ..... give us Skippy any day!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Look out, Iceman!*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

OHh How I love a budgie in a uniform, those eyes are to die for and Blue is definitely so becoming and how confident does Skippy look he is one clever budgie that's for sure can't wait to see him as a cowboy ?:budge:


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

YESSS! Skippy is now supersonic, singing 'Highway to the Dangerzone' and saying "I feel the need...the need for SPEED!"...then he'll try to pick-up on Gisele with 'You've lost that loving feeling'.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey Skippy another adventure is to be
Aqua man,Super boy ,Hercules ,Steel ,PLASTIC man ,Nova ,Captain America. Lightray firestorm. Orion. I wonder what next Adventure you are going on must be really exciting doing so many different things...


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Haha, Skippy is almost ready for lift-off and his new costume does suit him well!


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady (Jul 30, 2012)

*Cutest adventure ever! He makes quite a fine captain. *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks, everyone.

My Mom's been calling me "Skipper" about half the time now and I'm thinking that suits a guy of my adventurous nature better than "Skippy" so I may start using that name full time. *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *Thanks, everyone.
> 
> My Mom's been calling me "Skipper" about half the time now and I'm thinking that suits a guy of my adventurous nature better than "Skippy" so I may start using that name full time. *


Skippy....Skipper....Skip....it is a very versatile handle...


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*We are having the "Blue Angels" Navy pilots for our air show the end of the month. Tell Skippy he looks like he could fly with them. *


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *Thanks, everyone.
> 
> My Mom's been calling me "Skipper" about half the time now and I'm thinking that suits a guy of my adventurous nature better than "Skippy" so I may start using that name full time. *


Aye aye, Skipper...and win one for the Gipper!


----------



## TheJakeM (Nov 28, 2013)

*Skippy's Adventures - Week 6*

Skippy's ego is writing checks his body can't cash... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Thanks, everyone.
> 
> My Mom's been calling me "Skipper" about half the time now and I'm thinking that suits a guy of my adventurous nature better than "Skippy" so I may start using that name full time. *


Skipper is a fine name...Skippy is also a wonderful name to. We will have to get use to calling you Skipper......


----------



## BudgieSweet (Aug 25, 2013)

I can't seem to get over how cute he is!!!!!!

Just an idea for a future adventure would be Superman Skippy 
He would look so cute in a superhero outfit!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


TheJakeM said:



Skippy's ego is writing checks his body can't cash... 

Click to expand...

 Hey, Ice -- reads like you don't get it. 
Skip



BudgieSweet said:



Just an idea for a future adventure would be Superman Skippy 
He would look so cute in a superhero outfit! 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Rose. 
Did you see his adventure last week as Captain America?*


----------

